
Travis CI keeps getting better: Now supports multiple PHP versions - cookiestack
http://about.travis-ci.org/blog/first_class_php_support_on_travis_ci/
======
lsmith77
I am mind blown by this service. Doctrine2 is being tested against SQLite,
MySQL and PostgreSQL as well as PHP 5.3 and even PHP 5.4RC1.

<http://travis-ci.org/#!/doctrine/doctrine2>

Was green earlier today, guess someone will hopefully fix the red tomorrow
morning :)

~~~
lsmith77
btw some more info can be found here: <http://pooteeweet.org/blog/2046>

------
theatrus2
Why does Travis do for me that Jenkins or Gerrit doesn't?

~~~
cookiestack
Hey theatrus,

Travis is similar to Jenkins, but also very different.

For instance:

1\. Every build is run in a virtual machine sandbox so other projects tests
won't affect yours (eg. files or dbs left over).

2\. The full infrastructure is distributed, the web frontend has been
decoupled from the workers completely.

3\. All push information sent by GitHub is built by default, so no need to
tell Travis to build a certain branch.

4\. We use web sockets so you can see the results in realtime.

5\. Hosted for free for the open source community.

The core goal behind Travis is to make it easy for open source projects to
test against different environments (language versions, databases, services,
env vars etc.) with the aim to increase code quality for everyone.

So comparing Jenkins and Travis (the service) is a little like comparing
apples and oranges, even though they do have a lot in common.

Hope this helps,

Josh

------
mtdowling
Awesome project! I got Guzzle set up on Travis within about an hour. They even
had node.js pre-installed, so I could use node.js as a test web server.
<http://travis-ci.org/#!/guzzle/guzzle>

------
jwage
Awesome!!!!

